# selon / d'après



## totor

Chers amis,

j'ai toujours pensé que *selon* et *d'après* étaient des synonimes, mais voilà:

*Plus généralement, on peut regarder l'Algérie de la conquête française de deux façons, soit selon Tocqueville, à partir des vues qu'il expose à deux reprises dans ses textes sur l'Algérie, dont la pertinence est toujours aiguë malgré son engagement résolument coloniste; soit d'après Tocqueville, en se fondant aussi, et peut-être surtout, sur ses autres textes.*

Quelle différence y a-t'il entre les deux?

Est il possible qu'il n'y en ait aucune, et que l'auteur ait voulu dire la même chose de deux façons différentes?


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm... je vois deux possibilités :

- l'un des deux Tocqueville est une erreur et l'on ne sait pas, du coup, de qui l'on parle (peu probable, car le second Tocqueville n'est pas détaillé et, de plus, évoque les "autres textes")

- ce n'est pas une erreur ; l'auteur signale que Tocqueville lui-même a émis deux avis (l'un dans deux textes, l'autre dans tous les autres textes). C'est ce que je vois ici.

Je pense que l'auteur aurait dû écrire quelque chose comme :

..., soit selon Tocqueville... ; soit, *toujours* d'après Tocqueville, ...

afin de montrer les deux polarités existant dans les écrits de Tocqueville.

Car vous n'aviez pas tort : _selon_ et _d'après_ sont bien des synonymes.


----------



## totor

Agnès E. said:


> ..., soit selon Tocqueville... ; soit, *toujours* d'après Tocqueville, ...



Justement je crois que cet ajout que tu as fait est donné par l'emploi d'italiques sur ces deux mots, et maintenant je me rends compte que je les ai pas mis.

J'y vais rémedier.

Merci bien, Agnès.


----------



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il une différence entre les expressions suivantes :
*selon vous* / *d'après vous* / *à votre avis *?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Benoît abroad

S'il y a une différence, elle m'échappe....

Les trois ont la même signification. "Selon vous" est un peu plus relevé que les deux suivants.


----------



## geostan

Tous les trois veulent dire la même chose, à mon avis.

Je voudrais ajouter seulement qu'au Canada, on entend assez souvent chez certains francophones: _selon moi_, au sens de _à mon avis_. Grammaticalement, il n'y a rien à critiquer. Toutefois, je n'aime pas l'expression. Pour moi, _selon_ et_ d'après_ suivis du pronom _moi_ ou _nous_, me font penser à quelqu'un qui pontifie.

Je voudrais connaître l'avis des Européens francophones.

Cheers!


----------



## LaurentK

Je comprends parfaitement ce que tu veux dire geostan mais ce n'est pas le sentiment que l'on éprouve de ce côté de l'Atlantique (d'autres avis diffèrent-ils?). Ici à mon avis  c'est vraiment pris dans le sens de _à mon avis_ et non dans le sens de _je vous livre l'avis selon Saint Moi-même_...


----------



## Maître Capello

A mon *humble* avis , je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de différence significative entre _selon moi_, _à mon avis_ et _d'après moi_. En outre, tout comme Laurent, je n'y vois pas d'orgueil ou autre étalage de science… Bien au contraire ! C'est justement pour préciser que c'est notre opinion et qu'elle n'engage que nous-même !


----------



## geostan

Soit! Ce n'est qu'une lubie de ma part.


----------



## itka

Oh oui, je confirme ! 
Le fait d'annoncer "à mon avis" ou "d'après moi" montre que l'on se place dans une position tout-à-fait modeste où l'on donne son opinion tout en laissant le champs libre à d'autres interprétations...
Je dirais que c'est le contraire d'une expression pontifiante qui prétend détenir la vérité universelle !


----------



## la_plume

Ça fait quelque temps que cette question a été "résolue", mais j'aimerais la reprendre et essayer avec un exemple. Imaginez la situation: des étudiants français regardent une vidéo sur laquelle plusieurs élèves américains disent quelques phrases en français. Le professeur demande alors aux étudiants français de dire ce qu'ils pensent du niveau de langue de ces élèves américains et de choisir celui qui parle mieux français.
Ce professeur dirait-il tout aussi bien "À votre avis, lequel parle mieux français?" que "Selon vous, lequel parle mieux français?" ?

Je trouve qu'"À votre avis", ne convient pas dans ce cas, peut-être parce que cette expression sous-entend qu'il y a une réponse correcte, alors qu'avec "selon vous", on sous-entend qu'il n'y a pas de réponse fausse.

Je serais curieuse de connaître vos réactions. Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, je ne vois vraiment aucune différence entre les deux expressions…


----------



## la_plume

J'ai pourtant l'impression qu'il y a une petite différence entre les deux, mais comme je n'arrive pas à trouver d'exemple plus convaincant, ça reste simplement quelque chose de ressenti. Je ressentirai peut-être la chose différemment demain matin. Quoi qu'il en soit, merci de votre réponse, Maître Capello!


----------



## putakli

Selon ou d'après quelqu'un pose en arrière plan cette personne et son monde personnel. Un avis a généralement en arrière plan une décision collective. Si je vous demande votre avis, j'attends une réponse brève qui peut aller du simple vote (je suis contre), à une explication concise, et souvent je réunirai et confronterai plusieurs avis. "Selon vous" ou "d'après vous" vous invite à développer votre pensée plus librement et plus longuement.


----------



## Chimel

Il _peut_ y avoir une différence dans un contexte comme celui-ci: si je présente le système de pensée de quelqu'un, prenons Freud par exemple, j'aurai tendance à dire "Selon/D'après lui, les lapsus sont révélateurs de l'inconscient" plutôt que "A son avis", qui semble ici un peu réducteur (la théorie de l'inconscient est beaucoup plus qu'une simple opinion).

Je rejoins en cela Putakli: "selon/d'après" peut renvoyer à une pensée plus construite, à une théorie, à une vision du monde.

Mais cette distinction n'est pas faite, je pense, dans la vie de tous les jours entre "à mon avis" et "selon moi", qui sont pratiquement équivalents.


----------



## la_plume

Excellentes explications sur la distinction entre ces deux expressions. Merci Putakli et Chimel!


----------



## Maître Capello

putakli said:


> Selon ou d'après quelqu'un pose en arrière plan cette personne et son monde personnel. Un avis a généralement en arrière plan une décision collective. Si je vous demande votre avis, j'attends une réponse brève qui peut aller du simple vote (je suis contre), à une explication concise, et souvent je réunirai et confronterai plusieurs avis. "Selon vous" ou "d'après vous" vous invite à développer votre pensée plus librement et plus longuement.


Ce me semble une distinction tout à fait arbitraire et donc subjective…



Chimel said:


> Il _peut_ y avoir une différence dans un contexte comme celui-ci: si je présente le système de pensée de quelqu'un, prenons Freud par exemple, j'aurai tendance à dire "Selon/D'après lui, les lapsus sont révélateurs de l'inconscient" plutôt que "A son avis", qui semble ici un peu réducteur (la théorie de l'inconscient est beaucoup plus qu'une simple opinion).


À mon avis/d'après moi/selon moi, il y a effectivement une distinction à la 3e personne (_à son avis_ ↔ _selon lui / d'après lui_), mais elle disparaît aux 1re et 2e personnes: _à mon avis = selon moi_ = _d'après moi_; _à ton avis = selon toi_ = _d'après toi_…


----------



## PatriceD

L'évangile selon St-Jean, ce n'est quand même pas un avis ! 
(je plaisante !)
Je vois aussi une petite "distinction" dans "selon", une allusion à une position générale éventuelle, différente d'un avis qui serait purement "local" à la situation présente.


----------

